# Transmission Filter 2014 2LT 1.4 Tubo



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Checking with dealers on cost of transmission service. Can't get straight answer. Does this car's transmission have a filter that needs to be changed at 60,000 miles or do you only do a flush & fluid change?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

No, it's a lifetime filter that is only changed during transmission rebuild.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Some people only do the drain and refill. But it's time consuming and will only drain 4 quarts at a time. Roughly. And doesn't get 100% of the old fluid out. 

If you can afford it. A complete flush with entirely fresh fluid would actually be better. That's going to be my plan when it comes time. 

If you can't get any help from the dealer. Try a local transmission shop. When you get a quote. Please post back to us so some have an idea of what to expect. 

I"m going to guess roughly $200 - $300.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm in Richmond, VA. It was done for $200 at a Chevrolet dealer. Regular price is $230 but I had a coupon for $30 from the dealer. I was told the flush gets out 12 quarts. Is that the total capacity?

Also, they ran my warranty info while I was there. I thought the transmission had a 100,000 mile warranty period. However, they told me there is a 5 year time limit whichever comes first. Does this sound right?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

That’s about the going rate for a trans flush. Not sure what your trans capacity is but sounds about right.

Yes, your Gen 1 Cruze powertrain warranty is 5 years/100,000 miles...whichever occurs first.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My cruze came with 3 years 36,000 miles. YES. Whichever comes first. At 3 years I'll be lucky if I hit 20,000 miles. 

My Hyundai came with 10 years 100,000 miles. I would have been lucky to hit 60,000 miles at the 10 year mark. 

I would think it would be a little less as transmissions seem to be somewhat smaller these days. In the days of rear wheel drive. They were 12 quarts.

Thank you for the quote. I was quoted $250 by AAMCO to flush my 1974 truck 14 years ago.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

The car has almost 60,000 miles now. I may have waited a bit longer than I should. Most of my driving is highway, not stop & go city. Does that make a difference when you decide to wait to flush the transmission or is the transmission working all the time?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You're doing an outstanding job on maintanance.


----------



## Juliano (Jul 26, 2018)

Last week I did the trans drain and I got exactly 5 quarts out on my 1.4t


----------



## billy_j844 (Oct 30, 2016)

My owner's manual (2014 1.4 LTZ) says to change the auto trans fluid at 97,500 miles, and the filter "if serviceable." That's for normal service. 60,000 miles in severe service. Most cars don't require severe service intervals.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The owners manual states 7500 miles on oil changes also. But some of us aren't waiting that long. 

Nothing wrong with changing sooner.


----------



## Arcaes (Nov 15, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> Some people only do the drain and refill. But it's time consuming and will only drain 4 quarts at a time. Roughly. And doesn't get 100% of the old fluid out.
> 
> If you can afford it. A complete flush with entirely fresh fluid would actually be better. That's going to be my plan when it comes time.
> 
> ...


 $189.00 at the GM dealer nearby.


----------

